# comment faire pour ouvrir fichier window en étant sur mac



## karine89 (27 Octobre 2008)

bjr 

je débute sur mac , avt jétais sur pc sous windows vista , jai plein de dossier et fichier que j'ai crée sous windows pour mon travail et je voudrais les mettre sur mon macbook et pouvoir les lire aussi. jai tout sur clé usb , mais quand je la branche sur mon mac impossible de lire les fichier quiq sont sous word , donc comment faire 

merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (27 Octobre 2008)

karine89 a dit:


> bjr
> 
> je débute sur mac , avt jétais sur pc sous windows vista , jai plein de dossier et fichier que j'ai crée sous windows pour mon travail et je voudrais les mettre sur mon macbook et pouvoir les lire aussi. jai tout sur clé usb , mais quand je la branche sur mon mac impossible de lire les fichier quiq sont sous word , donc comment faire
> 
> merci d'avance


Ces fichiers ils seraient pas au format .docx par hasard?

Si oui ce fil te serait d'une grande aide je pense


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2008)

d'une maniere generale 
le fait que ces fichiers furent écrits  sur windows linux ou OSX est secondaire

l'important c'est le format du fichier 
et de disposer d'une application permettant de l'utiliser

or 
tu ne dis rien là dessus
ni sur les formats , ni sur les applis utilisées pour ouvrir ( sur mac)


----------



## BS0D (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour tout autre fichier avec une extension .exe, il y a CrossOver (téléchargeable gratuitement demain d'ailleurs, faut en profiter  )


----------



## karine89 (28 Octobre 2008)

bonjour 

et merci déja pour ta réponse , ben les fichier il y a marqué dessus exec quand jouvre avec le mac , autrement sous windows il y a marqué wps. et jéssaie de les ouvrir avec texte edit sous mac .
merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

ce sont sans doute des fichiers works


----------



## karine89 (28 Octobre 2008)

ok jai téléchargé crossover pour lire mes fichiers sous windows mais jarrive pas trop a men servir qui pourrait maider 
merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

SI ce sont des fichiers works en wps 
tu n'as même pas besoin de crossover

tu peux les convertir gratuitement en divers formats ouvrables sur mac
par exemple là
http://www.zamzar.com/

*wps* - Microsoft Works Document                                      

convertibles 
en
*doc* - Microsoft Word Document
*odt* - OpenDocument Text Document
*pcx* - Paintbrush Bitmap Image
*pdf* - Portable Document Format
*png* - Portable Network Graphic
*ps* - Postscript document
*txt* - Text document


----------



## karine89 (28 Octobre 2008)

ok bien compris pour zamzar mais peux tu me dire comment faire , car jai éssayé mais jpense que ni arrive pas .
je peux donc déssinstaller crossover il ne me sert a rien . merci pour ton aide en tout cas


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

tu prends ton fichier 
tu le charges sur le site 
tu choisis le format que tu souhaites
une fois pret tu le telecharges sur ton mac
et tu l'ouvres


----------



## karine89 (28 Octobre 2008)

ok , mais jarrive pas , quand je vais sur le lien que tu ma donné ,jarrive sur la page , il y a marqué step 1 jusqu'a 4 , je prend mon fichier mais apres rien , je choisis en doc apres je tape mon adresse mail et apres je comprend plus


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

ca marche pourtant ( je m'en sers)
une fois que le fichier est sur le site
ce qui est indiqué en bas barre bleue +  le chemin du fichier sur ton ordi
tu choisis le format 
tu mets ton adresse email
tu cliques *convert*
et ensuite tu aboutis sur une page





> " File upload completeYour file has succesfully finished uploading !
> We'll now convert your file - As soon as this is done *we'll email you* to let you know where you can download your file from.


ce qui veut dire qu'une fois pret
zamzar te previent par email et tu as 24 h pour prendre le fichier


une autre solution

passer par d'autres convertisseurs en ligne

une autre solution
- demander à un *PC* de te convertir ce vieux format

une autre solution 
les emulateurs windows

une autre solution
 installer windows avec les outils works


----------



## karine89 (28 Octobre 2008)

ok ca jai fait , donc quand tu rentre ton adresse mail , tu vas les récupérer ds ta boite mail , il faut attendre alors , tu ne les a pas tout de suite 
merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

franchement?
ce format de M***e 
tu l'oublies vite 
et une facon simple  de faire c'est de faire la convertion sur un ordi équipé
c'est à dire un PC avec les outils pc faits pour
( et encore, même là t'auras sans doute des surprises)


( avec zamzar en plus une fois sur 2 le lien fourni dans l'email  est naze, ca m'arrive , mais bon c'est gratuit)


----------



## karine89 (28 Octobre 2008)

ok , c impec jai recu dans ma boite mail . merci bcp encore a toi merci et a plus


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

c'est un processus plus long que de convertir toutes les archives sur un pc avec un outil te fait ca rapidosse


----------



## BS0D (28 Octobre 2008)

l'inconvénient après, c'est qu'il te faut plusieurs applications:


une pour convertir les vidéos
une pour convertir l'audio
une pour convertir les fichiers doc, wsp et cie (j'en connais pas d'ailleurs)
etc...


----------



## karine89 (28 Octobre 2008)

ben je comprend plus , vous trouvez ca pas bien de faire comme ca , quand ont débute dsl de tout suivre d'un seul coup , zamzar c bien ou galére


----------



## BS0D (28 Octobre 2008)

Nan, nan, te prends pas la tête: utilise zamzar, c'est *TRÈS BIEN*. 

avec pascalformac, on a toujours tendance à contrebalancer ce que dit l'autre, hein pascalou  

C'est mon esprit de contradiction (ou de modération) qui parle c'est tout ...


----------



## karine89 (28 Octobre 2008)

ok ok dac , je vais faire ca avec zamzar 
en tout cas merci pour tout 
a plus et bravo pour ce forum


----------



## DeepDark (29 Octobre 2008)

Quelques sites qui pourront sûrement t'aider dans ton apprentissage  :

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/accueil
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html


----------

